# Oh you're gonna hate me!



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

No this isn't an advert or a tale of woe. I've seen many people bitch about big-box store type fish departments but believe me they are not all as bad as some and occasionally can totally surprise you.

Like yesterday.

My other half asks me to drop her off at Canadian Tire and gives me a short shopping list for Walmart. Off I go on the short drive.

I zoom around the store and pick up the few items all of which were on special. I decided to go check out the little fish department.

I see a tank labelled "Plecostomus" $2.87. There were some regular tiny Plecos in there, but there was something else too. I check the other aquariums and cannot see these other "Plecostomus" pictured anywhere.

I find a tiny, South Asian assistant labelling shelves in the pet department and ask if anyone is available to serve me fish. "Ooh I don't know Sir. I am just doing pricing. I will see if there is someone in the back". She dissapears.

She returns about 5 minutes later with a younger black girl. She doesn't work that department either, but knows they keep the plastic bags in an upper cupboard, plus a book which has the bar-code stickers for the various fish. She leaves. The original helper doesn't know how to catch fish so I lower her stress level by offering to catch them. She gladly agrees. So I quickly catch the five non Plecostomus "Plecostomus" and she sticks the label on the bag with X5 written beside the bar-code.

She can't find a rubber-band even to close the bag so we end up closing it with a cable tie that was in the cupboard. She's happy the interaction is over and she can return to her labelling machine.

I head for the cash registers happy to spend $2.87 each on what I have captured. I line up for ages then it's my turn. I leave the fish last on the conveyor belt. As she finishes the food items I say, "And now the lifestock". She looks at them and goes, "Ooh, pretty" and scans the bar-code. I say, "There's five". I pop the bag into a separate carrier bag, pay and receive change then leave the store most happy.

I get to the car, load up then drive back to Canadian Tire where Thelma has been waiting 40 minutes for my arrival. She asks what the hell took so long and I tell her I will explain in a moment and pull over in a quiet part of the parking lot. I get the carrier bag out and show her the fish and tell her how much they cost. Then I asked her how much she thought they are actually worth.

After realizing I just got the bargain of the week she looks at the cash register slip............"She only charged you for ONE!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK!"

In disbelief I see that despite me saying , "There's five", she had only rung up the code once.

So for $2.87 (plus tax) I got...............The deal of THE CENTURY
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.













































Their tummies are a bit flat, need some feeding up.














































Thar's Gold Nuggets in them thar hills! I suggest you check your local Walmarts. Don't bother with the Golden Mile Superstore tho' 'cos I cleared them out 










Martin.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Awesome score! I didn't know any Walmarts still sold fish!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHAHA!! Martin that is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That's an awesome score!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, awesome score, and they're in very good hands now


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

hahaha nice one

i thought you were gonna say you found some L46

those plecos need some zucchini STAT!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

That's awesome, which Wal-Mart is this?


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Joeee said:


> That's awesome, which Wal-Mart is this?


See the bottom of my post.

Martin.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

MT-ED said:


> See the bottom of my post.
> 
> Martin.


LOL ARE YOU SERIOUS? I went to Scarborough about 2 weeks ago and I wanted to go to that Wal-Mart because I was looking for plecos.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I looked at the pics, scrolling down and thinking those are golden nugget, but you already knew....good score


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess you can make money in this hobby...lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

now im jealous lol. good score though!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone want to tell a pleco newb what kind they are and how much they are really worth? I can guess you got an amazing deal but I don't know the type of pleco and to what degree you really got a good deal.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They are Gold Nugget Plecos (known by L177, L085, L018).

They are around $40 for a 2-3" specimen, I'd say? I am not too sure with Plecos


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wow....just wow.... 

great deal


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> They are Gold Nugget Plecos (known by L177, L085, L018).
> 
> They are around $40 for a 2-3" specimen, I'd say? I am not too sure with Plecos


So if Walmart gets them for let say 2$ each and marks them up to $2.87 each for sale

and others sell them for $40 each thats a pretty big mark up 

$2 * 20 = $40


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Wicked deal!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> They are Gold Nugget Plecos (known by L177, L085, L018).
> 
> They are around $40 for a 2-3" specimen, I'd say? I am not too sure with Plecos


I'm confused why is there 3 L numbers?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I can top that deal of the century. Back around 2000 I was working downtown doing tech support then for a company. I found a watch shop down by the Eaton Centre that had Casio watches as I always loved Timex and Casio watchesfor thier functionality.

I used to own a simple tv controlling watch by Casio but after work I found this shop I think by the Taco Bell area and went in. I got a Casio TV/calculator watch in stainless steel band. Back then it was $185 IIRC but I was charged no joke $1.85. I left that place in a hurry not to avoid the clerks finding me for a price fix but because I was parked at the green P up on Charles Street and I was cutting it very close to to them switching over to evening hours and I did not want to be charged the additional evening hours when I already paid the all-day rate. I did not realize the decimal shift till I was checking the watch out in the car.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I think I can top that deal of the century. Back around 2000 I was working downtown doing tech support then for a company. I found a watch shop down by the Eaton Centre that had Casio watches as I always loved Timex and Casio watchesfor thier functionality.
> 
> I used to own a simple tv controlling watch by Casio but after work I found this shop I think by the Taco Bell area and went in. I got a Casio TV/calculator watch in stainless steel band. Back then it was $185 IIRC but I was charged no joke $1.85. I left that place in a hurry not to avoid the clerks finding me for a price fix but because I was parked at the green P up on Charles Street and I was cutting it very close to to them switching over to evening hours and I did not want to be charged the additional evening hours when I already paid the all-day rate. I did not realize the decimal shift till I was checking the watch out in the car.


Wanna know my deal of the century? I went to PetSmart, bought 10 feeders and a cuttlebone. Feeders came up to like $1.89 while the cuttlebone was $3. The cashier forgot to charge me for the cuttlebone, to this day I still say I seduced him so he didn't want to charge me for the cuttlebone.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

trailblazer295 said:


> I'm confused why is there 3 L numbers?


From Aquariumlife.net:

Description: The Gold Nugget Pleco is truly one of the most beautiful of plecos readily available in the hobby today. There are 3 similar forms from the same river which are separated by the size of the spots and collection locality. The fish with the largest spots come from higher up the river and the smaller spots come from further down the river while the L018 is from in between them. The L085 is the juvenile form of L018, thus they are the same fish. It is important, that when you compare the size of spots, you compare similar sized fish since the spots tend to change size as the fish grows.

Martin.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice score Martin


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> So if Walmart gets them for let say 2$ each and marks them up to $2.87 each for sale
> 
> and others sell them for $40 each thats a pretty big mark up
> 
> $2 * 20 = $40


no.. Walmart would have paid at least $20 (more likely $25). They buy their fish from D.A.P in Rexdale (wholesaler).

It was either the DAP employee who packed the order or the Walmart employee who got them mixed up when they unpacked the order. My bet it was the DAP employee even though 9 times out of 10 I would have said the Walmart staffer. I doubt Walmrt would have order $20+ wholesale fish. You would think the DAP employee would have known better but an honest mistake could have happened. It sometimes happens where a whole bunch of orders are being packed at the same time and bag 12 meant for box 30 gets put in box 32 and so on.

In any event Martin was the beneficiary of the mistake.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

When ever I am in Walmart I always checkout the fishy but has never seen any plecos other then common plecos or busy nose plecos. 
BTW, you can get 2" Gold Nuggets for about $15 to $25 depends on which lfs but you deal is so much more sweeter You should go and get a Lotto Max


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I think I can top that deal of the century. Back around 2000 I was working downtown doing tech support then for a company. I found a watch shop down by the Eaton Centre that had Casio watches as I always loved Timex and Casio watchesfor thier functionality.
> 
> I used to own a simple tv controlling watch by Casio but after work I found this shop I think by the Taco Bell area and went in. I got a Casio TV/calculator watch in stainless steel band. Back then it was $185 IIRC but I was charged no joke $1.85. I left that place in a hurry not to avoid the clerks finding me for a price fix but because I was parked at the green P up on Charles Street and I was cutting it very close to to them switching over to evening hours and I did not want to be charged the additional evening hours when I already paid the all-day rate. I did not realize the decimal shift till I was checking the watch out in the car.


You put a $1.85 watch on a credit card?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

MT-ED said:


> From Aquariumlife.net:
> 
> Description: The Gold Nugget Pleco is truly one of the most beautiful of plecos readily available in the hobby today. There are 3 similar forms from the same river which are separated by the size of the spots and collection locality. The fish with the largest spots come from higher up the river and the smaller spots come from further down the river while the L018 is from in between them. The L085 is the juvenile form of L018, thus they are the same fish. It is important, that when you compare the size of spots, you compare similar sized fish since the spots tend to change size as the fish grows.
> 
> Martin.


Thanks for the clarification, and now I understand I hate you to lol even if I don't have room for them.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

well, listen to this: I bought a $2500 leather sofa and chair from the bay, I got them delivered to my new house. Then I had a second thought about them and exchange them for a stove and a fridge. They deliver the stove to my old apartment instead of to the new house and they were also going to pick up the sofa and chair. so they reschedule the time and got the right address the second time BUT they never pick up the sofa and chair! AND on top of that they sent me a 50$ gift card apologizing for getting the delivery address wrong and incoviniences...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL wow holidays!!!

Once I went to buy a 25 dollar item at the art shop and it said Refund 25 dollars? on the debit machine. I got smacked by bob cause I told the cashier.. LOL

I didn't want him to be short 25 bucks D:


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> LOL wow holidays!!!
> 
> Once I went to buy a 25 dollar item at the art shop and it said Refund 25 dollars? on the debit machine. I got smacked by bob cause I told the cashier.. LOL
> 
> I didn't want him to be short 25 bucks D:


Noone smacked me so it didn't occur to me to do the right thing


----------

